# Hirsch Offers PulseID Connect Management and Workflow System for DTG Printers



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

PulseID Connect, offered by Hirsch, is a new order management and workflow system developed specifically for direct-to-garment printing businesses. It provides a standardized communication platform between fulfillment centers and those submitting orders to them. 

It includes a complete automated workflow module to ensure print quality, consistency and efficiency, from ordering through shipping. The system also generates real-time production statistics and reports to enable productivity tracking and facilitate the planning of labor requirements.

PulseID Connect makes co-operation possible with customers anytime, anywhere, via an online-based web portal. This lets users to submit, preview and approve orders, as well as check their status from any modern web browser. 

Production-ready files are generated directly from order data and provided images, which can be sent to the printer using a barcode scanner. The printer configuration for the specific garment and machine type, including image placement information is transmitted to the machine at the operator’s request. 

Barcodes also track order status through production and shipping for error-free automated workflow. 

PulseID Connect provides product database management with the ability to print production labels, including physical location, for easy garment picking, automated order retrieval and more. The system automatically scales designs to fit predefined printable locations based on garment size and style, and includes the ability to personalize templates using variable data.

Through an Application Programmers Interface (API), PulseID Connect can also integrate into an existing ordering system or website, storing the data in a standardized, nonencrypted XML format. 

For more information, contact Hirsch at (800) 394-4426; email: [email protected]; or go to Hirsch Solutions.


----------

